#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  IIT Jodhpur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus:

## amos.0119

*
IIT Jodhpur Year of Establishment:* 2008.

*IIT Jodhpur Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*IIT Jodhpur Admission:* JEE Advanced.

*CONNECTIVITY:
*

*Nearest Airport :* Jodhpur Airport, Jodhpur*Distance from Airport :* 3km*Nearest Airport :* Jodhpur Airport, Jodhpur*Distance from Airport* : 3km

*IIT Jodhpur Branches In Engineering:*

1. Computer Science and Engineering: 40 seats
2. Electrical Engineering: 40 seats
3. Mechanical Engineering: 40 seats
4. Systems Science: 20 seats
5. Biologically-inspired Systems Science: 20 seats

*IIT Jodhpur: Fee Structure 2014:
*
 **For ST/SC Students Shown in Brackets*

1.

One Time Payment

Rs. 3,500


2.

Payable Each Semester

Rs.  54,100 (Rs.  9,100)


3.

Refundable Caution Deposit

Rs.  5,000


4.

Medical Insurance Premium per Annum




Total Fees Payable at the time of Admission

Rs.  62600 (Rs. 17600)


Other Fees

Mess Advance per semester : Rs. 13,000



*
IIT Jodhpur: Fee Structure 2015: To be updated Soon

IIT Jodhpur: Opening & Closing Cut-Off First Round 2014:

**Course Name*

*GEO*

*GEC*

*OBCO*

*OBCC*

*SCO*

*SCC*

*STO*

*STC*


*4-year B.Tech. Course*


Computer Science and Engineering

1265

2805

407

1476

660

746

210

527


Electrical Engineering

3305

4100

1653

1870

910

1004

310

387


Mechanical Engineering

3692

4373

1433

1855

698

887

122

410


Systems Science

4883

5357

2124

2254

1276

1333

610

709


Biologically-inspired Systems Science

5602

5954

2460

2546

1379

1483

710

710




***For more Details on Opening & Closing Cut-Off of Different Round refer the attachment below*
*
IIT Jodhpur Placement Statistics 2015:
*
Average salary offered is 17 Lakh p.a.

*Top Recruiters:
*

Microsoft CorporationFreescale Semiconductor India Pvt. Ltd.National InstrumentsST MicroelectronicsAllGo Embedded SystemsARM Embedded TechnologiesBPCLBank Of IndiaCognizantComputational Research Laboratories

*IIT Jodhpur Campus & Intra Facilities:*

*Campus:*

IIT Rajasthan is committed to develop state of the art, research-led and multidisciplinary centers of excellence where scholars from different disciplines will carry forward productive research on emerging and important technological, scientific and social issues that characterize the challenges faced by the contemporary world. Teaching and research activities of the institute especially for Postgraduate and PhD Programmers are structured around various Centers of Excellence (Co-Es) of the Institute. Each of the CoE will include participation in selected domains from renowned academic and research institutions or industry from within India and abroad, so as to carry out their research work in frontier areas.

*Central library:*

The library presently has around 5000 books and also subscribes to some magazines. Access to e-journals from Elsewhere Science Direct, Springer Link, and Scopes database are presently available. Through this facility, the faculty and students have access to a huge database of journals and research material. The library is in the process of enriching its collection in terms of books, journals and electronic/digital resources. The staff of Central Library is at the service students and faculty of IIT Rajasthan and its community at large. 

*OTHER FACILITIES*

*Health Center:*

IIT Rajasthan provides 247 health facilities to students at the residential campus. The institute also has tie-ups with some Hospitals in the city to cater to the medical needs of the students.

*ATM & Bank:* 

The residential area has a branch of SBI (State Bank of India) and also an ATM of SBI enabling the students to make transactions with ease. There are several other banks namely UCO, HDFC, SBBJ, etc. close to the academic area.

*Mess:* 

There are two separate messes, one in the residential area and the other one in the academic campus. The mess offers good quality food, regularly monitored by the wardens for hygiene and nutritional values, at very affordable rates.

Visitors Hostel: The residential campus has a fully equipped visitors hostel which provides boarding and lodging facilities for all the Institutes Guests, parents and guardians of students and newly appointed faculty. Air conditioned rooms are also available. Students can avail these facilities at concessional rates. We remind you that this facility cannot be availed by the students at the time of orientation.

*Transport Services:*

The institute has a bus service running between the Residential and Academic area at regular intervals, exclusively for the students, faculty and staff of the institute. The academic area being more or less at the heart of Jodhpur, allow easy access to other parts of the city.

*Shop:*

Shops catering all the various needs of the students, like stationary, general stores, medical stores, computer accessories, electrical hardware, bakery, etc. are present near the academic area of the campus. There are also two general stores, a medical store, stationay and a mobile phone accessories store opposite the residential area.

*IIT Jodhpur Hostel & Mess Facilities:*

The Residential area is situated on the outskirts of the city, on the New Pali Road. The area is divided into several blocks for the students. The faculty also resides in the same residential area. The area is safe with excellent security round the clock. It also has several courts for outdoors as well as indoor sports.

There is also a Computer Center and an extension of the Library to help students study at their leisure. All the hostels are also Wi-fi enabled. Several festivals and occasions are celebrated here with pomp and gaiety. The residential are also has lush green lawns which offer a very relaxing atmosphere amongst the busy activities of the institute.

*IIT Jodhpur Address:*

Indian Institute of Technology Rajasthan, Old Residency Road, Ratanada, Jodhpur  342 011 India.





  Similar Threads: IIT Roorkee btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus IIT Guwahati btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus IIT Kharagpur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus IIT Jodhpur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus: IIT Jodhpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

----------

